

Lisant.io - searchable full text bookmarks & feed reader - jamesdsadler
https://lisant.io

======
jamesdsadler
lisant.io is a lightweight full text bookmarking service and a feed reader.

The full-text bookmarking works via a bookmarklet that snapshots the DOM of
the current page and uses a heuristic content extraction engine to clean up
the content.

lisant.io provides a full-text search feature across all your bookmarked
content and feeds that you subscribe to. For feeds that don't provide content
within the feed itself, the search is limited to article metadata.

Also, any tweet that you favourite that contains a link will be added to your
bookmarks.

lisant.io is a premium service with a short (1 week) trial. There's no free
plan. This is absolutely intentional: we're bootstrapping this with our own
time and money we don't want to support a free tier.

We take your data seriously:

\- at any time, you can cancel your plan and you can download an archive of
all of your bookmarks and subscriptions.

\- we take nightly backups of the entire database.

lisant.io also works just great on your mobile!

